# '80 Caddy sound system and E30 dash install



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

I've owned my Caddy for 28 years. It has had many different stereo setups over the years. This one will be the biggest one yet. 
I will be using some old and some new equipment I have ended up with over the years.

Headunit-Alpine ida-x100
iPad2
Components-undecided
Midbass-Alpine SWR-8D2
Subs-(2)JL12W3v3's

PDX-4.150 bi-amped-6 1/2"components
PDX-4.150 bridged-8" Type R's
PDX-1.1000-12W3's

Serpentine belt system with 140A alt
2nd Optima Yellow Top










Amp rack welded in:





Scored a mint E30 dash. I had previously removed factory heater/ac box and installed a heater unit from Summit. I removed all the ducting from the dash until I get it to fit. The plan is to get the defrost and center ducts working with the heater.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Mocking up new steering column position.

Steering column brackets welded in.

Glove box installed and brackets welded in.

Autometer ProComp Ultralight gauges installed


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Cut a hole form interior to fender areaa. Fabbed up some enclosures for the midbass drivers out of 12g steel.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

I decided to go further into the mid bass enclosure install and cut open the lower A pillar. I plated the hinge supports with 3/16" then boxed and plug welded it with 12gauge.
The amp rack I previously made was cut out so I could add a 3rd ALPINE PDX amp.
I also added brackets so the rack is removable. An 1/8" plate was added between the A and B pillar to help support the amp rack.
The baffle for the mids are two 3/4"mdf stacked rings with 10/32" nutserts and a band of sintra to recess a flush mounted grill. The mid fiberglass/mdf portion is attached with seven 1/4-20 rivnuts and bolts on top of a rubber seal to form a sealed enclosure.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Layered up with mat, sanded smooth with body filler. A mixture of Marglass and resin was poured into the inside of the pods then a layer of Dynamat was added. A grill was made out of 1/2"mdf and expanded metal then the grill and pod were wrapped with black non backing carpet. The entire enclosure was stuffed with Focal Black Hole Stuff.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Next up is installing my iPad. First the iPad and dash were tapped off and layered up with fiberglass mat, trimmed to size then the two were attached together using Marglass. A bracket with two 1/4"-20 bolts was glassed to the back of the iPad mount.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Polyprimed

Guidecoated

Wet sanded to 600

Sprayed with SEM Flat Trim Black


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

Very nice work, I love the idea of building the enclosures for the mid/bass drivers. Good hustle!! keep us updated.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you.

Full dash/midbass pods-





I decided on Illusion Audio Carbon C6's for my components.
10's have been changed to 12's. Going with JL12w3v3's


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

I squeezed a little more air space after working around the seat belt retractors. 

A mixture of resin and filler was poured over the fiberglass then sound deadened.

Craft felt attached and resined.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

Dude I don't stumble into this forum much...But this is awesome craftsmanship!!!!:beer:


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you

Layered up with 10 layers of mat. Almost killed the 4th gallon of resin on this build.

I needed 2.39cu ft of internal airspace, I ended up with 2.55cu ft.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Rings for the tweeters mounted on some A pillar trims I've had for 25 years, and my gf says I hang on to too much $hit
Stretched with grill cloth, resined, 2 layers of cloth, body worked, and mixture of filler/resin poured into the pod to make it more solid.


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

Great job on the install. How are the door panels looking?


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

MaxxedOutMotors said:


> Great job on the install. How are the door panels looking?


Like a$$. Those are coming up soon.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

I want to add cup holders but the E brake handle was in the way so out it went. I made a void in the sub enclosure by glassing over a 4" pvc and added an actuator.






video


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a great idea for the ebrake! How are you gonna set that up on the final install, with a micro controller?


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

MaxxedOutMotors said:


> That's a great idea for the ebrake! How are you gonna set that up on the final install, with a micro controller?



2 momentary switches and 2 relays to reverse polarity. Not worried about a controller or microswitch to limit the actuator since I don't loan out the Caddy.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

I will be continuing the E30 theme into the door panels. I picked up some E30 window regulator motors and interior door grab handles/armrests. I took apart some new VW regulators and mated the E30 motors to them. The power windows are operating perfect.
I grafted the door handle mounting points to the door. I still have much more metal work to do to the doors.
Started on a trim panel/center console.


----------



## m_milosevic (Feb 1, 2009)

I see you're in Pasadena, I'm from Long Beach. Just picked up an '81 Caddy with gutted interior. Any advice on where I can get a decent interior, or what other model cars will fit? Your build is incredible by the way... Keep up the awesome work, and I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

m_milosevic said:


> I see you're in Pasadena, I'm from Long Beach. Just picked up an '81 Caddy with gutted interior. Any advice on where I can get a decent interior, or what other model cars will fit? Your build is incredible by the way... Keep up the awesome work, and I can't wait to see the final product.


Thanks.

4 door Mk1 Jetta door panels and door parts are all interchangeable.

I purchase parts from here:

http://www.auto-interior.com/volkswagen4.htm

http://www.mk1autohaus.com/

http://www.rsjparts.com/catalog/

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/mki.html

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Slow at work today so instead of standing around I knocked this out. Modded a V1 hidden remote display and a Stinger volt gauge.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

Door pod fab done











I started the metal work on the doors (still much more to do)
I installed six 8/24 rivnuts. The pods/speakers are attached with ss button head allens.











ABA serp with VR6 120A alt


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

bump for awesome work:thumbup:

are you gonna do power locks also?


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

^^^Yes, there will be power locks.

Two years and over 400 hours of labor I finally made some sound. I also finally dipped into the 100% stock motor after all these years and installed a head with all the trimmings, port and polish, Techtonics Tuning street cams and adjustable cam sprocket, light weight lifters and titanium retainers. I found a euro 50mm intake manifold (something I wanted since the early 90's) Spent some time on it removing all the casting marks then sent it and the valve cover out to powder coat.
I was planning on using an old 4V Alpine cd player and continue the center console/cup holder all the way to the front under the dash but decided to use my AC Three.2 EQ and keep the floorboard under the dash open like the early Rabbits.
I modded some seat belts from a 2016 Polaris RZR to work.
Next will be to seal up the doors.


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks great! I was wondering if you had made any progress since your last post.


----------



## Nick104 (Jun 8, 2017)

Any updates?


----------

